
'World's first' 5G network launches - mikece
https://www.techradar.com/news/worlds-first-5g-network-launches
======
meatbundragon
Has anyone found the speed of 4G LTE lacking? Personally, I experience much
more the _lack_ of connectivity in specific areas (shopping centers, Ikea,
etc). Context: I live in Silicon Valley.

